# parse  君は淫らな僕の女王



## M Mira

Different scanlators have given different ways to translate this title, as far as I know there are three results:

1. 君は(淫らな僕)の女王
According to some of them, 淫ら modifies 僕.

2. 君は(淫らな女王 + 僕の女王)
Others have given an alternative translation, in which 淫ら modifies 女王.

3. 君は淫らなあ、僕の女王。
Still others took it as a vocative expression. 淫ら still goes with 女王 here.

Is it possible to say which one is correct, or is it grammatically ambiguous?


----------



## Cowrie

Hi M Mira, 
I would say only #2 is correct. #1 is possible, but not probable. 淫ら is in general used to describe women. #3 sounds funny.


----------



## Flaminius

Structurally, both 1 and 2 are possible.  Sentence 3 is ungrammatical. You would have to say 淫らだなあ.

Without context, I feel 2 is the more likely interpretation.  It's not because 淫ら is used mostly for women, but because it's  more simple structurally in that all the other elements in the sentence can be understood only in relation to the subject of the sentence, 君.

Take a look at another example of the same structure (the translation of "The Moon's a Harsh Mistress"):
月は無慈悲な夜の女王
It is the queen that is merciless.

For an illustration of structural ambiguity, see here:
http://togetter.com/li/567493


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I agree with posts #2 and #3.
Grammatically speaking, both 1 and 2 are possible.
I think only 2 is correct because of the adjective, 淫らな which usually modifies women, as Cowrie already mentioned above.
............................
So if the sentence were 君はエッチな僕の女王, I would not able to decide which.
(I personally think of 1 with this sentence, but according to Fram's explanation, エッチな still should describe 女王.
It depends on the writer's ability to be able to write a Japanese sentence clearly or not.)


----------



## M Mira

Thank all of you for your response


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> So if the sentence were 君はエッチな僕の女王, I would not able to decide which.
> (I personally think of 1 with this sentence, but according to Fram's explanation, エッチな still should describe 女王.


Alas, someone fram-ed me. Should I be inflamed? 

Yes, I would see a lascivous queen in this example. Do you happen to interpret my example in #3 _supra _as having to do with merciless nights?



> It depends on the writer's ability to be able to write a Japanese sentence clearly or not.)


A sentence may be parsed in a few ways.  Most of the time we don't have too much trouble determining the most correct interpretation because the context within which a sentence is uttered help us preclude competing possibilities.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> Alas, someone fram-ed me. Should I be inflamed?


Oh, I'm terribly sorry. I am very weak distinguishing L from R.



Flaminius said:


> Yes, I would see a lascivious queen in this example. Do you happen to interpret my example in #3 _supra _as having to do with merciless nights?


この文は私には結局文脈的にちんぷんかんぷんです。夜が無慈悲であることと、月が無慈悲であることは、どちらも、僕には理解不能です。何かの比喩か暗喩かなにかなのかだと思いますが、僕には月が無慈悲である、というイメージもないし、夜が無慈悲であるというイメージもないので、日本語自体がピンと来ていません。　
これが、「フクロウは無慈悲な夜の女王」というのであれば、フクロウ＝無慈悲＝夜の女王　とすぐに理解できます。　（僕には無慈悲なフクロウというのはオスのイメージではあるんですが。）



Flaminius said:


> A sentence may be parsed in a few ways.  Most of the time we don't have too much trouble determining the most correct interpretation because the context within which a sentence is uttered help us preclude competing possibilities.


 I totally agree with you.


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> この文は私には結局文脈的にちんぷんかんぷんです。夜が無慈悲であることと、月が無慈悲であることは、どちらも、僕には理解不能です。何かの比喩か暗喩かなにかなのかだと思いますが、僕には月が無慈悲である、というイメージもないし、夜が無慈悲であるというイメージもないので、日本語自体がピンと来ていません。


『月は無慈悲な夜の女王』はハインラインの小説の邦題です。月世界の過酷な環境に暮らす人たちが地球政府に独立戦争を仕掛ける話なので、 [無慈悲な [夜の女王]]と解すべきです。

これをもちだしたのは、「無慈悲だ」が「夜」とも「月」ともとくに結びつきが強くない上に、文構造が今までみてきたものと同一だからです。SoLaTiDobermanさんがどう理解するか興味があったのですが、イメージがない、つまり理解できないという返答なので、


> これが、「フクロウは無慈悲な夜の女王」というのであれば、フクロウ＝無慈悲＝夜の女王 とすぐに理解できます。


という解答を暫定的に同等と見なします。

その上でもう一つ質問です。


> I think only 2 is correct because of the adjective, 淫らな which usually modifies women (...)


「君は淫らな僕の女王」では「淫らだ」が「僕」より「女王」と強く結びつくということなら、「君はエッチな僕の女王」を[[エッチな僕の] 女王]と解釈する理由は、「エッチだ」は専ら男性を形容する語だということですか？　これだけ他の文とは違う解釈になるということなので、どんな相違点があるのか知りたいです。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「エッチな」はどちらを修飾する場合もアリと思うので、「どすけべな」に代えさせてください。
A「君はどすけべな僕の女王」
あるいは、もっと極端に
B「NHK女子アナは変態級にどすけべな俺の夜のおかず」

よく考えてみると、 「淫らな」が女性とコロケーションが良いのではなくて、 「女王」という言葉の持つフォーマルさや気品、気高さとコロケーションが良いと（読者の僕が）思うということだと思うのです。　「僕」や「俺」というインフォーマルな代名詞と、「どすけべな」ではない「淫らな」という言葉の相性がぴったり来ない。
「女王」という言葉も、例えばSMクラブの常連になっていて、そこの「女王」という人種がいかに「どすけべ」なものか身に染みてわかっている人が書いた文章である、という文脈なら、Aの「どすけべ」はやはり女王を修飾していると考えると思います。

Bにおいて、文脈がない場合に、
民間放送局の女子アナに比較して「NHK女子アナ」というのは一般的にあまり色気はなくて、性生活などを連想する対象になりにくい、というのが世の男どものコモンセンスであると仮定して、
「夜のおかず」というのは、「主に夜間に自慰行為をする際の、セックスをしている仮想対象として想像しているヒト」の事だとして、
Bの文章は、
C:「NHKの女子アナというような色気のない女性であっても、超変態級にドスケベな俺は、夜のおかずに使用している」という意味だと直感的に考えると思うのです。
Flaminiusさんの後半のコメントにあるように文脈によって判断する、ってことになるのだと思います。
ところが、
D:「NHKの女子アナのような色気のない存在であっても、俺にとっては、超変態級にドスケベな、エロイ仕草をしている、オナニー用の仮想対象になりえる」という解釈でも行けますよね。

CとDはその意味している究極は同じような内容を表していることになりますから、どちらの解釈でも五十歩百歩なのかもしれません。
NHKの女子アナのその方御自身が、卑猥なのではなく、卑猥な姿を想像している「俺」が作り出したイマジネーションに過ぎないわけですから、哲学的に解釈すれば、「超変態級にドスケベ」であるのは、「俺」であり、「女子アナ」ではないわけです。

結論が出ない投稿になってしまいましたが、今回のような構文では、文脈や背景の知識に基づき、あるいはコロケーションや自分の経験に基づき、文意を自分なりに解釈しているのではないでしょうか。

ハインラインの小説の邦題の『月は無慈悲な夜の女王』については、Flaminiusさんはその内容をご存じですので（無意識にでも）その文脈背景に影響された解釈をされると思いますし、僕は、その事を全く知りませんでしたので、解釈しようがなかったのだと思います。
（オリジナルの議論から離れてしまいますが、よろしければ、この「月」というのが本当のthe moonを指しているのか、何かの比喩なのか知りたいです。月が夜の女王であるというのは、他の星よりもはるかに明るいから理解できるのですが、「無慈悲な」というところがわかりません。）


----------



## Flaminius

これらの例文を検討しましたが、どの例でも形容詞は最後の名詞を修飾しているように見えるというのが私の解釈です。構文解析の仕方を変えるためには、「真面目な」、「マッチョな」など最後の名詞と容易に連合しない形容詞を選ぶ必要を感じます。普段しないことに挑戦してみたわけですが、魂の限界にかなり近づきました。



> ハインラインの小説の邦題の『月は無慈悲な夜の女王』については、Flaminiusさんはその内容をご存じですので（無意識にでも）その文脈背景に影響された解釈をされると思いますし、僕は、その事を全く知りませんでしたので、解釈しようがなかったのだと思います。


複数の解釈があり得る場合でも、意味ではなく純粋に構造的条件から選ばれやすい解釈があるのではないかと考えたのですが、意味が十分に理解されないと構文解釈が不可能になりそうだという結果が出たわけで、とても勉強になりました。

ハインラインの小説のタイトルにある「月」は天体の月をさします。過酷な自然、社会環境に適応しない移住者は死んでしまうので、無慈悲なのです。


----------

